# Erstelltes lvm verschlüsseln

## Linubie

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein LVM erstellt aus zwei Partitionen:

pvcreate /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb2

vgcreate vg_gruppe /dev/sda3 /dev/sdb2

lvcreate -l 100%FREE -name daten_lvm vg_gruppe

lvdisplay zeigt eine Größe von 891.59 GiB

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain64 -s 512 -h sha512 -v luksFormat /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm /mnt/backup/data.key

cryptsetup -d /mnt/backup/data.key luksOpen /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm edata

mkfs -t ext4 /dev/mapper/edata

Nun wird mit aber nur Größe vom 7,8 MB angezeigt

df -h

/dev/mapper/edata  7.8M   1.1M   6.4M   15%  /mnt/data/custom

was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Beelzebub_

Zeig mal die Ausgabe von lvscan oder vgscan, damit wir sehen können ob /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm wirklich 100% hat.

----------

## Linubie

Hallo,

hiier die Ausgaben der Befehle:

lvscan -v -a    

    Finding all logical volumes

  ACTIVE            '/dev/vg_gruppe/daten_lvm' [891.59 GiB] inherit

vgscan -v    

    Wiping cache of LVM-capable devices

    Wiping internal VG cache

  Reading all physical volumes.  This may take a while...

    Finding all volume groups

    Finding volume group "vg_gruppe"

  Found volume group "vg_gruppe" using metadata type lvm2

----------

## Max Steel

beelzebub meinte sicher eher die Ausgaben von lvdisplay /dev/vg_gruppe/daten_lvm und vgdisplay vg_gruppe

----------

## Linubie

Oups sorry, hier nun der zweite Versuch

lvdisplay /dev/vg_gruppe/daten_lvm

  --- Logical volume ---

  LV Path                /dev/vg_gruppe/daten_lvm

  LV Name                daten_lvm

  VG Name                vg_gruppe

  LV UUID                xgKCyI-iEI4-gd2P-Btk4-z4SS-4Js2-5D74Vc

  LV Write Access        read/write

  LV Creation host, time sysresccd, 2013-04-19 23:30:11 +0000

  LV Status              available

  # open                 0

  LV Size                891.59 GiB

  Current LE             228246

  Segments               2

  Allocation             inherit

  Read ahead sectors     auto

  - currently set to     256

  Block device           253:0

vgdisplay vg_gruppe

  --- Volume group ---

  VG Name               vg_gruppe

  System ID             

  Format                lvm2

  Metadata Areas        2

  Metadata Sequence No  4

  VG Access             read/write

  VG Status             resizable

  MAX LV                0

  Cur LV                1

  Open LV               0

  Max PV                0

  Cur PV                2

  Act PV                2

  VG Size               891.59 GiB

  PE Size               4.00 MiB

  Total PE              228246

  Alloc PE / Size       228246 / 891.59 GiB

  Free  PE / Size       0 / 0   

  VG UUID               VEetfA-CSf4-OxnD-Br6g-8udL-94gl-nKCXPS

----------

## Beelzebub_

```
sudo resize2fs -p /dev/mapper/edata    # Vergrößert das Dateisystem bis zur maximalen Größe des Logical Volumes oder der Partition 
```

 Vielleicht hilft das, wenn das ext4-Dateisystem wirklich nur 7,8 MB kennt.

----------

## Max Steel

Die Frage ist noch. als wie groß sieht die crypto-Schicht dieses LV...

cryptsetup status /dev/mapper/edata

Sollte dahingehend Auskunft geben können.

----------

## Linubie

Sorry das ich mich so doof anstelle, es ist noch Neuland für mich:

cryptsetup status /dev/mapper/edata

/dev/mapper/edata is active and is in use.

  type:    LUKS1

  cipher:  aes-xts-plain64

  keysize: 512 bits

  device:  /dev/loop1

  loop:    /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm

  offset:  4096 sectors

  size:    16384 sectors

  mode:    read/write

----------

## Max Steel

ich weiß nicht inwiefern das was zu heißen hat. aber du scheinst dich beim Pfad vertippt zu haben.

cryptsetup -c aes-xts-plain64 -s 512 -h sha512 -v luksFormat /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm /mnt/backup/data.key

```
loop: /dev/vg_gruppe-daten_lvm
```

Ich denke das sollte  /dev/vg_gruppe/daten_lvm heißen.

Und das mit dem Neuland ist doch kein Beinbruch. So haben wir ja alle mal angefangen ^^

Ich selbst starte Verschlüsselungen in der Regel andersrum (zuerst die Festplatten  verschlüsseln und dadrauf dann das LVM packen) ist aber Ansichtssache was einem eher liegt.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ich selbst starte Verschlüsselungen in der Regel andersrum (zuerst die Festplatten  verschlüsseln und dadrauf dann das LVM packen) ist aber Ansichtssache was einem eher liegt.

 

Ja, so rum mache ich es auch und ich finde es mit cryptestup über die gesamte Platte und darin das lvm auch deutlich einfacher.

----------

## Linubie

Hallo und danke für die Antworten,

wenn ich es umgekehrt machen würde, würde ich als erstes die crypto devices anlegen, für sda3 und sdb2?

ich verstehe den umgekehrten weg nicht so ganz, denn bei meiner vorgehensweise habe ich ja aus den beiden partitionen erst ein lvm gemacht das ich dann verschlüssel. Und ich müsste dann ja auch 2 schlüssel benutzen um beide laufwerke dann zu einem lvm  verbinden zu können.

irgendwie will mir das nicht in den kopf :O(

----------

## cryptosteve

Sorry, ich habs für meinen Teil verpeilt. Ich habe hier nur eine Festplatte im crypto-Device, da spielt das keine Rolle.

Deine Situation habe ich nach der Diskussion nicht mehr richtig auf der Pfanne gehabt, mein Fehler.

----------

